# Breeding : Decline in PSPB after Termination of Pregnancy



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Private e-mail reprinted with permission:

Tricia Smith wrote:
Hello Chuck --
Do you know how many days in takes after termination of a pregnancy
(goat) for PSPB levels fall below your cut-off value?

Thanks in advance,
Tricia Smith

From: BioTracking Garth Sasser [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, January 19, 2009 6:41 PM
To: Tricia Smith; BioTracking
Subject: REPLY TO CHUCK AND TRICIA: Decline in PSPB after Termination of Pregnancy

Tricia,
The PSPB levels decline to base line by 55 days after parturition. 
Usually in seasonal breeders one is not concerned about post partum levels and false positive tests. Do you have a reason to be concerned on this. If a doe loses a fetus in the first half of pregnancy she will have lost the false positive within 35 days of fetal death.
Garth Sasser

Thanks Tricia for obtaining this information.


----------

